# Rhino Cart Final - Not recommended



## coolidge (Apr 17, 2017)

I heard back from StrongHand Tools, they confirmed the top is just screwed to the bent sheet metal cart there's no sub-frame under the table like there is on their slotted tables. To me the value of the Rhino Cart dropped drastically, I don't see it worth anywhere near what they are asking since the slotted table can be had for just a few hundred dollars more.

That is all.


----------

